# A question for cockatiel/budgie slaves! I mean owners...



## EFjortoft (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi all 

At the moment I have a (presumably) male budgie and a female cockatiel. They live next door to each other but share 5-6 hours a day of "playtime" around the living room. However, my budgie is OBSESSED with the cockatiel! He likes to follow her around and sit as close as physically possible so he can gaze up at her and chirp away  Now, I feel sorry for my budgie baby being rebuffed all the time, but I can see my tiel (who's very quiet and a little bit grumpy) really doesn't want the attention 24/7 so I'm unsure what to do!!

I have the time, space and money for another birdy baby, but I wanted some advice as to what setups other people have, I.e. do I get another budgie and risk them both annoying my tiel, or is it better to get another tiel so the attention isn't all on her? Or even would it be better to leave it as it is!?

Any advice greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Azooka (Oct 19, 2015)

Hello! I am also quite new to the forums but I hope I can provide some sort of insight into this question ^^.

We ended up having one 'tiel in an aviary with three budgies. It worked out well as the tiel was a particularly big guy who found the budgies annoying more than anything else, and due to his size the three budgies left him alone and were more occupied in playing games with each other.

I would suggest not getting another tiel, as they are larger birds than budgies I would worry about the budgie being at a severe disadvantage if a fight were to break out. Since I'm only new here and don't want to be giving out wrong advice, I won't suggest what you should do but I just put in my two cents on what we had that worked and what possibly not to do 

Very vague, but I hope it all works out for you either way!


----------



## EFjortoft (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi!

That's exactly why I asked, my main concerns are that nobody gets hurt or harassed too much! My tiel is fairly small and laid back but I've no doubt it bothers her being followed everywhere!

Plus, there's a gorgeous little rainbow budgie with the breeder that I've had my eye on. Perhaps this is the perfect excuse to get her...


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

I have 3 tiels and 5 budgies, at the moment 2 tiels are on chicks so only one 7 month old tiel (last clutches chick) is free in the bird room with 5 budgies... They do sometimes follow him around and tweak his tail I let them sort it out themselves and he will warn them away... He can be found most of the time either peeking into his parents cage (they won't have anything to do with him) or hanging out with the budgies in their cage, so I can only think he likes their annoying company...lol


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I would get another boy budgie if your budgie is a boy. Can you post pics for us so we can tell you what's what and go from there?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would get your budgie boy a male budgie playmate. 
If you get a male, the two will become best buddies and you won't have to worry about discouraging breeding.*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I can't help giggle at this - I had the exact same situation with my poor little budgie (RIP) and my kakariki. Oisin (the budgie) just idolised Noah and always wanted to get really close to him. Noah however being a kakariki is an extremely independent guy and likes lots of personal space.
They both learned each others boundaries - ie Noah learned to tolerate cuddles and kisses from Oisin for short amounts of time under close supervision and Oisin learned the keep his advances short  

My biggest fear was always a fight breaking out as Oisin was a miniature budgie and Noah a large male kakariki. They had separate houses though and their out of cage time was always supervised so I was able to quickly break up any squabbles they had.

I had always intended on getting Oisin a little budgie friend to take the attention off Noah a little but unfortunately his illness changed my focus and it wouldn't have been fair to anyone if I introduced a third member to the flock at that point in time. Noah definitely did mourn on Oisin's passing. 

If I were you I would get another little budgie friend for your little rascal


----------



## bibi (Nov 12, 2015)

Azooka said:


> Hello! I am also quite new to the forums but I hope I can provide some sort of insight into this question ^^.
> 
> We ended up having one 'tiel in an aviary with three budgies. It worked out well as the tiel was a particularly big guy who found the budgies annoying more than anything else, and due to his size the three budgies left him alone and were more occupied in playing games with each other.
> 
> ...


I've always heard that budgies are the ones that bully cockatiels (since budgies are so much more active and energetic while tiels are pretty passive in comparison). I guess it's not much of a problem since your tiel is so big, though!


----------

